# Hilfe, mein Bike ist kaputt...



## Ruppi-Konuppi (16. Juni 2013)

How 2 repair...

Da mein neues Rad kaputt war (gerade mal 2 Monate alt), wollte ich die Reparaturkosten kleinhalten. Klug wie ich bin, hab ich das dann selbst gemacht 

Vielleicht geht's euch ja auch mal so. Dann gibt's hier einen ersten Rat:


*Austauschen einer Hollowtech II Kurbelgarnitur*

(Alle Angaben natürlich ohne Gewähr, könnt ihr aber online schnell überprüfen, google hilft  )










Als Werkzeug hab ich einen kleinen Proxonkasten mit Inbus-Einsätzen (Sechskant), das abgebildete Spezialwerkzeug war glücklicherweise in einem fahrradspezifischen Werkzeugkoffer, der mir vom Händler ans Herz gelegt wurde und ein Drehmomentschlüssel, mit dem man das Anzugsmoment (in Newton meter/ Nm) einstellen kann.

Ich freu mich auch auf eure Tutorials!!


----------



## NiBi8519 (17. Juni 2013)

Hi,

der Beitrag ist supi und ich hoffe auf viele weitere Beiträge
Einen Art Blog mit Tuts (bildlich festgehalten) kann ja nicht schaden und erleichtert vieles.

Gute Arbeit!

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spatz79 (17. Juni 2013)

Schön gemacht. 

Gab es keine Möglichkeit das über die Garantie zu machen?


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (17. Juni 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Beitrag ist supi und ich hoffe auf viele weitere Beiträge
> Einen Art Blog mit Tuts (bildlich festgehalten) kann ja nicht schaden und erleichtert vieles.
> ...


 
Danke Schranzi!!

Hoffe auch, das viele weitere Beiträge folgen werden! 

Garantie war nicht möglich, da ich den Fehler selbst verursacht hab, die Pedale waren nicht fest genug angezogen. Das Anzugsmoment für die Pedale liegt laut google bei ca. 35Nm und ich hab sie nur per Hand festgezogen. Das sieht man (leider!!) bei dem kaputten Gewinde daran, dass die mittleren 2 Windungen noch stehen und die äußeren quasi "weggefräst" sind.

Da hat auch alles Diskutieren  im Laden nicht geholfen, auch wenn der 2radmechaniker nicht grad der Klügste war.. 

Aber das Gute daran ist, dass ich es jetzt selbst kann


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Juni 2013)

Klasse gemacht und richtig aussagekräftige Photos!


----------



## BenderB (17. Juni 2013)

Ausgezeichnet, Nuppi  Da weiß ich ja jetzt, wo ich mein Bike demnächst immer hinbringen werde, wenn mal was dran ist... oder holst Du auch ab?


----------



## nikl69 (17. Juni 2013)

echt klasse 

Sag mal, ging die Antriebsseite leicht ab? Ich würde das mal gern reinigen. Ich hatte das mal mit ner alten Kurbel machen wollen, das war noch Vierkant Innenlager, keine Chance. Die andere Seite war gleich ab.


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (17. Juni 2013)

BenderB schrieb:


> Ausgezeichnet, Nuppi  Da weiß ich ja jetzt, wo ich mein Bike demnächst immer hinbringen werde, wenn mal was dran ist... oder holst Du auch ab?


 
Nuppi? Du bist auch Nuppi 

Die Antriebsseite ist die mit Kettenblättern?! Weil antreten kann ich ja auf beiden Seiten :grübel:  (Sorry, stehe noch am Anfang meiner großartigen Karriere  )

Also links ging es leicht ab und rechts musste ich etwas kräftiger ziehen. Aber mit leichten Schlägen mit Gummi-/ Kunststoffhammer auf die Achse kann man den Antrieb auch raustreiben.

Dachte auch erst, ich hätte vielleicht ne Schraube vergessen, weil sich zunächst gar nix getan hat, aber mit hin- und her Wackeln hat's dann geklappt.

Wieso hat das denn bei der Kurbel mit Vierkant Innenlager nicht geklappt? Hast du es auch mit nem Gummihammer probiert? Vielleicht war schon was angerostet?


----------



## nikl69 (17. Juni 2013)

jepp, die Antriebsseite ist die mit der Kette.

Das ist anders aufgebaut. Das innenlager ist nicht an der Kurbel sondern extra und, ich kenn die Bezeichnung nicht, mit einem Ring (Schale) gesichert der/ die sich nicht bewegt, nicht freiwillig und auch nicht mit 2 Wochen sprühen. Sitzt Bombenfest.


----------



## Tesla71 (17. Juni 2013)

nikl69 schrieb:


> jepp, die Antriebsseite ist die mit der Kette.
> 
> Das ist anders aufgebaut. Das innenlager ist nicht an der Kurbel sondern extra und, ich kenn die Bezeichnung nicht, mit einem Ring (Schale) gesichert der/ die sich nicht bewegt, nicht freiwillig und auch nicht mit 2 Wochen sprühen. Sitzt Bombenfest.



Ich habe es mit einem Heißluftfön und einem langen Drehmomentschlüssel (große Umschaltknarre wäre auch gegangen) geschafft.

Hier auf dem Forum wurde vorgeschlagen beim nächsten Reifenfritzen vorbeizufahren, damit die das Teil lösen. War mir ehrlich gesagt zu riskant. Wenn die Jungs meinen es besser zu wissen als die Olle mit ihrem Fahrrad und dann mal locker flockig in die falsche Richtung drehen, kannst Du den Rahmen entsorgen.


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (17. Juni 2013)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> War mir ehrlich gesagt zu riskant. Wenn die Jungs meinen es besser zu wissen als die Olle mit ihrem Fahrrad und dann mal locker flockig in die falsche Richtung drehen, kannst Du den Rahmen entsorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (18. Juni 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Danke Schranzi!!
> 
> Hoffe auch, das viele weitere Beiträge folgen werden!
> 
> ...



Auch ein kaputtes Pedalgewinde an der antriebsseitigen Kurbel kann eine
giute Fachwerkstatt kostengünstig mit einem Gewindeeinsatz reparieren .Die linke Kurbel ist  meistens günstiger im Austausch aber auch da gibts
Gewindeeinsätze .


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (18. Juni 2013)

Sagt die Zweiradmechaniker Meisterin 

Supi, wenn Frauen schrauben!   Und keine Angst, frau wird sicherlich trotz Basic-Wissen noch Unterstützung von den Werkstätten brauchen


----------



## Zara Bernard (18. Juni 2013)

Da fehlt Fett!


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (18. Juni 2013)

So Mädels, genug gequatscht! Her mit den Tutorials


----------



## mtbbee (20. Juni 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> So Mädels, genug gequatscht! Her mit den Tutorials



ok, ich versuchs mal:

Bremsbacken gehen nicht zurück bzw. Kolben arbeiten nur noch einseitig, was zum Schleifen der Bremse führt

Bremsflüssigkeit besorgen z.B.

DOT 4 für Formula, DOT 5 für AVID, Mineralöl für Shimano

Vorgehensweise:

- Bremsbacken ausbauen
- Bremskolben mit einem Pinsel und der passenden Bremsflüssigkeit beträufeln, ggf. dazu den Bremssattel lösen
- Bremsflüssigkeit einwirken lassen
- Bremshebel betätigen, so dass die Kolben ein wenig raus kommen (evtl. ein Stopper zw. die Kolben, damit diese nicht ganz raus springen)
- wieder mit Flüssigkeit einpinseln
- Kolben reindrücken und den Vorgang so lange wiederholen, bis die Kolben gleichmäßig zurück gehen
- Bremskolben bis zum Anschlag zurück drücken
- Alles mit Tuch und ggf. Reiniger säubern
- Bremsbacken einbauen
- Bremssattel befestigen
- Bremse einstellen

sollte alles so wieder eine Zeit funktionieren und wenn nicht, dann Bremsanlage abbauen und der Händler darf das gute Stück zum Service senden. 
Bei Avid ists oft innen, so dass die Dichtungen ihre Fettung verlieren und diese ausgetauscht werden müssen.

Also viel Spaß beim Nachmachen


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (20. Juni 2013)

Danke mtbbee!! Und das ist ne sehr schöne Erklärung 

Ich hab dazu eine Frage, da ich die Begrifflichkeiten noch nicht kenne: Was sind Bremsbacken, Bremskolben, Bremsflüssigkeit, Kolben und Bremssattel genau? Hast du Bilder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (20. Juni 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Ich hab dazu eine Frage, da ich die Begrifflichkeiten noch nicht kenne: Was sind Bremsbacken, Bremskolben, Bremsflüssigkeit, Kolben und Bremssattel genau? Hast du Bilder??



Bilder von der Reaktivierung habe ich nicht, habs aus dem Gedächnis zusammen gefasst.

Bremssattel:





Bremsflüssigkeit - ist die Flüssigkeit u.a. in den Leitungen





Bremskolben - drückt die Bremsbacken hydraulisch an die Scheibe 






Bremsbacken - direkter Kontakt zur Scheibe

sind die Dinger: http://www.bike-components.de/shop/...146&start=0&ndsp=50&ved=1t:429,r:35,s:0,i:194




Bei der Bildersuche bin ich auf folgenden Link gestossen: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-ihrem-mountainbike.456486.2.htm#image-456492 
das erklärt auch so einiges was das Reinigen angeht und die Begrifflichkeiten


----------



## 4mate (20. Juni 2013)

Wer es noch nicht kennt: Im Bereich *Tech Talk*

gibt es das Unterforum *Tutorials und Anleitungen*


----------



## Itzy (20. Juni 2013)

Das hier ist doch aber speziell für Mädels und ich find das toll. Da traut man sich auch mal "dumme" Frage zu stellen. Zumindest geht mir das so. Danke an mtbbee und ruppi für die tollen Anleitungen


----------



## Zara Bernard (20. Juni 2013)

Bei der Anleitung fehlt aber das Wichtigste.

Alles richtig fetten!

Ohne Fett is der Krempel schnell kaputt.


----------



## mtbbee (20. Juni 2013)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Bei der Anleitung fehlt aber das Wichtigste.
> 
> Alles richtig fetten!
> 
> Ohne Fett is der Krempel schnell kaputt.



Du meinst hoffentlich nicht die Bremsengeschichte  - da fehlt eher die Erwähnung von Loctide bzw. Schraubensicherung zur Befestigung des Bremssattels und dann mit 7 NM anziehen je nachdem was der Rahmenhersteller sagt.

Bei der Kurbelgeschichte: Fett da wo was war: Säubern und wieder was neues rauf ... ist vielleicht nicht unbedingt erwähnenswert ... aber Lagerschalen, Riffel auf der Kurbelachse und Pedalachse können Fett in der Tat vertragen. Loctide für die 12-14 Nm Schraube ist auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## 4mate (21. Juni 2013)

Itzy schrieb:


> Das hier ist doch aber speziell für Mädels


So war es auch gedacht. Als zusätzliche boardeigene Rubrik mit - in diesem Fall - geschlossenen 
Tutorials (man kann keine Fragen stellen) für Standardwartungsarbeiten an Suspension, Antrieb, 
Bremsanlagen, auch bebildert, sowie Specials, z.B. Wartung und Tausch der Dichtringe
 an einem bestimmten Modell einer Federgabel - für alle die es noch nicht kennen, liegt es doch
 etwas versteckt, als eines der Unterforen im Tech Talk


----------



## Tesla71 (21. Juni 2013)

Itzy schrieb:


> Das hier ist doch aber speziell für Mädels und ich find das toll. Da traut man sich auch mal "dumme" Frage zu stellen. Zumindest geht mir das so. Danke an mtbbee und ruppi für die tollen Anleitungen



Mir gefällt's auch. Anleitungen kann man nie genug haben. 

Meistens hat jeder noch einen kleinen Tip, der weiterhilft, wenn es mal nicht so glatt läuft wie es z.B. bei mountainbike-magazin.de oder in Youtube-Videos dargestellt wird. 

Aber wenn Du glaubst, daß andere keine Fragen stellen müssen, dann hast Du die Suchfunktion noch nicht benutzt. Es ist so ziemlich jede Frage schon gestellt worden.


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (23. Juni 2013)

Liebe Männer und die, die es mal werden wollen:

Vielen vielen Dank für eueren guten Willen. Aber wir brauchen eure Hilfe hier nicht 

Jetzt nicht weinen  Wenn ihr unsere Aufmerksamkeit braucht, erstellt z.B. einen Thread für Ladies mit Fotos von durchtrainierten Körpern auf dem Bike, dann komm ich gucken 

Aber das hier ist der LADIES - Reparatur Thread!

Danke für euer Verständnis!


----------



## Zara Bernard (23. Juni 2013)




----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (23. Juni 2013)

Danke @mtbbee!! Jetzt kann ich was damit anfangen 

Theoretisch kann man alles irgendwo nachlesen, aber von Frau zu Frau find ich es besser verständlich. Online schreiben meist nur die Männer, wie es geht und dann versteh' ich's nicht so gut und trau mich eben auch nicht immer, "dumme" Fragen zu fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (23. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## cytrax (23. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## windhoek (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo
Das haste schön gemacht
Aber eine lose Pedale merkt man sofort , das hat Spiel beim Treten und Knacken tuts auch
Warum hasten kein Gewindeeinsatz reingemacht, eine Reparatur von ein paar Euros und haltet ewig

Gruß


----------



## mtbbee (24. Juni 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Das mit dem Mineralöl gilt aber nicht für jede Bremse



siehe (steht im Beitrag auf Seite 1):



mtbbee schrieb:


> Bremsflüssigkeit besorgen z.B.
> 
> DOT 4 für Formula, DOT 5 für AVID, Mineralöl für Shimano


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (24. Juni 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> siehe (steht im Beitrag auf Seite 1):


 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (24. Juni 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ... aber Lagerschalen, Riffel auf der Kurbelachse und Pedalachse können Fett in der Tat vertragen. Loctide für die 12-14 Nm Schraube ist auch nicht verkehrt.


 
Danke für den Hinweis!
War am WE im Bike-Camp, da hat meine Kurbel verdächtig geknackt.. Locktide hab ich sogar hier.

*Locktite "mittelfest"* - gibt's als Stift oder in einem Fläschchen. Bitte am Fahrrad nicht Locktite "fest" verwenden, sonst wird sich die Schraube nie wieder lösen lassen


----------

